# Up to 75% Off + Free Library with Bundle Purchase + Special Crossgrade Offers



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

To really celebrate this year’s Black Friday, we decided to play to our strengths in voice and vocal virtual instrument development and introduce "Solo - Boy Soloists" as a free addition to our SOLO product range, which we launched earlier this year.

A completely new product that we recorded only a few weeks ago in the same recording space as SOLO, this library includes a set of articulations sung by two incredibly talented boy singers from the children's choir in Budapest. Each of two boy soloists instruments have an Aah and an Ooh Legato, as well as Aah and Ooh Sustains. Solo - Boy Soloists is a powerful storytelling tool that truly shines through its enchanting and emotion-brimming vocals that carry with them a sense of purity and tranquility.

The library will be free to any customers purchasing one of the two available Black Friday bundle packages and is only going to be available from the 17th of November until December 4th. Please note that no further crossgrade or pro-rated discounts will apply to the bundles!

Once you have purchased one of the bundles, you will receive your download link for Solo - Boy Soloists within 24 hours via email.

Get the Cinematic Composing Tools Bundle HERE - Use Discount Code: BF21COMPOSINGTOOLS

Get the Modern Underscore Bundle HERE - Use Discount Code: BF21MODERNUNDERSCORE

The Black Friday offer ends December 4th!


----------



## tritonely (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice offer! Really tempted at Solo for the intro price. But what are the title's 'Special Crossgrade Offers' if you say 'Please note that no further crossgrade or pro-rated discounts will apply to the bundles!'?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

tritonely said:


> Nice offer! Really tempted at Solo for the intro price. But what are the title's 'Special Crossgrade Offers' if you say 'Please note that no further crossgrade or pro-rated discounts will apply to the bundles!'?


No further crossgrade discounts from say Nucleus (since there typically is a crossgrade offer available from Nucleus to Jaeger) to the bundle etc etc since the bundles are priced at 70-75% off already


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 17, 2021)

This is the deal of the deals.


----------



## Flyo (Nov 17, 2021)

@audioimperia Hello, so the only way to have the Boys Soloist is paying the bundles? After that date mark will become no more available? I cannot buy it apart, or paying the Solo package either?


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 17, 2021)

Flyo said:


> @audioimperia Hello, so the only way to have the Boys Soloist is paying the bundles? After that date mark will become no more available? I cannot buy it apart, or paying the Solo package either?


Same question


----------



## Satorious (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't suppose the offer of Boy Soloists exists for those of us who already own all of the products in the bundle + Solo? Asking for a friend!


----------



## cnogradi (Nov 17, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> No further crossgrade discounts from say Nucleus (since there typically is a crossgrade offer available from Nucleus to Jaeger) to the bundle etc etc since the bundles are priced at 70-75% off already


Could you explain the "+Special Crossgrade Offers' in title?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

cnogradi said:


> Could you explain the "+Special Crossgrade Offers' in title?


----------



## tritonely (Nov 17, 2021)

audioimperia said:


>


That's what I meant, thanks AI and cnogradi!


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Nov 17, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> To really celebrate this year’s Black Friday, we decided to play to our strengths in voice and vocal virtual instrument development and introduce "Solo - Boy Soloists" as a free addition to our SOLO product range, which we launched earlier this year.
> 
> A completely new product that we recorded only a few weeks ago in the same recording space as SOLO, this library includes a set of articulations sung by two incredibly talented boy singers from the children's choir in Budapest. Each of two boy soloists instruments have an Aah and an Ooh Legato, as well as Aah and Ooh Sustains. Solo - Boy Soloists is a powerful storytelling tool that truly shines through its enchanting and emotion-brimming vocals that carry with them a sense of purity and tranquility.
> 
> ...


Was so surprised to open my email and see that the boy soloists library is actually free as a loyal costumer, was totally unexpected! You guys are the best, thank you so much! Appreciate it!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 17, 2021)

oooooohhhh that first bundle


----------



## Limeopolis (Nov 17, 2021)

How do I get the crossgrade prices for Jaeger/Areia?


----------



## Leo (Nov 17, 2021)

Wow, Solo boys is also in my email with serial. 
This is truly beautiful gesture to your loyal customers!
I really appreciate it.

Thank you so much Audio Imperia.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 17, 2021)

I couldn't find a list of what is in the Underscore Bundle!


----------



## Limeopolis (Nov 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> I couldn't find a list of what is in the Underscore Bundle!


Click the bundle image in the original post and it will fill your cart with everything in the bundle, you can check that way.


----------



## Voider (Nov 17, 2021)

@audioimperia 

Is there any overlap between Nucleus Lite and Jaeger? I'm thinking about purchasing the latter while I own Nucleus Lite, does Jaeger have completely own recorded strings/brass or are those the same samples?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

Voider said:


> @audioimperia
> 
> Is there any overlap between Nucleus Lite and Jaeger? I'm thinking about purchasing the latter while I own Nucleus Lite, does Jaeger have completely own recorded strings/brass or are those the same samples?


Jaeger has the same strings and brass, however Nucleus only has the Classic and Modern mix mics and not all of the mic positions that come in Areia or Jaeger. What type of music do you do? Might be best to go straight for Jaeger during this Black Friday sale.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> I couldn't find a list of what is in the Underscore Bundle!


Everything that is made for the full version of Kontakt, so

Artifact Reanimate
Dystopian Dreams 1
Dystopian Dreams 2
Hank Drum
Hank Drum Exp 1
Klavier - Gravitas Piano
Klavier - Red Planet Piano
Nailstrom
Photosynthesis 1
Photosynthesis 2
Photosynthesis 3
Photosynthesis 4
Shredders
Sinfonia Drums
Textures
Trailer Guitars 1
Traveler Aurus


----------



## Voider (Nov 17, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Jaeger has the same strings and brass, however Nucleus only has the Classic and Modern mix mics and not all of the mic positions that come in Areia or Jaeger. What type of music do you do? Might be best to go straight for Jaeger during this Black Friday sale.


Thanks for the quick reply  Hmm, this seems to be a lot overlap then though, if I'd buy the same strings and brass samples again.

Regarding the orchestral music I write, that's one piece that I've done with Nucleus Lite (_Strings, Brass, Choir_) and two other libraries to complement only the percussion.



I also do futuristic cyberpunk themed music with synths and plan to incorporate some orchestral elements into some pieces in the future.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

Voider said:


> Hmm, this seems to be a lot overlap then, though, if I am getting the same strings and brass samples again.
> 
> I did this piece only with Nucleus Lite except two other libraries for percussion, but the strings, brass and choir are from Nucleus Lite. That's the kind of music I'm writing when it comes to orchestral pieces:
> 
> ...



Jaeger has additional articulations for strings and brass that are not in Nucleus as well as additional and/or different percussion. The Merethe vocals and huge sound design section in Jaeger are completely separate, there's no overlap there. But yeah, that's why we offer a crossgrade discount between the full versions and why in your case it's probably best to go with Jaeger during the sale.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 17, 2021)

Is there also a crossgrade to Areia from Jaeger? I don't see it on the infographic, but I could've sworn I've read about it before.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Is there also a crossgrade to Areia from Jaeger? I don't see it on the infographic, but I could've sworn I've read about it before.


There is, $100 off as well.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 17, 2021)

Oooh la la


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 17, 2021)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Was so surprised to open my email and see that the boy soloists library is actually free as a loyal costumer,





Leo said:


> Wow, Solo boys is also in my email with serial.


What products do you own that qualified you for the boy soloists? I own Solo and have not received an email.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> What products do you own that qualified you for the boy soloists? I own Solo and have not received an email.


It's a Black Friday special that's available either with the purchase of one of the two Black Friday bundles that are available on our landing page at www.audioimperia.com or if you've spent more than $600 in our store.  

Solo and Boy Soloists are not related products aside from both being part of our Soloists series. Solo is not just one library but a series of products focused on Soloists  Hence why we called the Boy Soloists an addition to the Solo series, not an add-on to Solo. Hope that clarifies that.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 17, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> if you've spent more than $600 in our store.


That's what I wanted to know, thanks.


----------



## MikeLG (Nov 17, 2021)

I own Nucleus - How would I get the crossgrade offer for Jaeger?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 17, 2021)

MikeLG said:


> I own Nucleus - How would I get the crossgrade offer for Jaeger?


Absolutely, send us an email at [email protected] and we'll send you a custom invoice right away


----------



## AMBi (Nov 17, 2021)

The Boy Soloist library is amazing
I've been playing with it the past hour or so and it's definitely one of the best vocal legatos out there.
Best gift ever!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 18, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> It's a Black Friday special that's available either with the purchase of one of the two Black Friday bundles that are available on our landing page at www.audioimperia.com or if you've spent more than $600 in our store.
> 
> Solo and Boy Soloists are not related products aside from both being part of our Soloists series. Solo is not just one library but a series of products focused on Soloists  Hence why we called the Boy Soloists an addition to the Solo series, not an add-on to Solo. Hope that clarifies that.


@audioimperia 
Very nice gesture to your loyal customers! If we qualify but have not received an email from you about receiving boy soloists for free should we contact your support or is that premature and we should just wait a few days?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 18, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> @audioimperia
> Very nice gesture to your loyal customers! If we qualify but have not received an email from you about receiving boy soloists for free should we contact your support or is that premature and we should just wait a few days?


Absolutely, please email us at [email protected]


----------



## Levon (Nov 18, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> It's a Black Friday special that's available either with the purchase of one of the two Black Friday bundles that are available on our landing page at www.audioimperia.com or if you've spent more than $600 in our store.
> 
> Solo and Boy Soloists are not related products aside from both being part of our Soloists series. Solo is not just one library but a series of products focused on Soloists  Hence why we called the Boy Soloists an addition to the Solo series, not an add-on to Solo. Hope that clarifies that.


What about if you have spent $400 in the Audio Imperia store and £360 via Native Instruments for the Audio Imperia Collection bundle? Or does the $600 or more need to be specifically spent in the Audio Imperia store?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 18, 2021)

Levon said:


> What about if you have spent $400 in the Audio Imperia store and £360 via Native Instruments for the Audio Imperia Collection bundle? Or does the $600 or more need to be specifically spent in the Audio Imperia store?


That's still fine. It's $600 of Audio Imperia products


----------



## Levon (Nov 18, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> That's still fine. It's $600 of Audio Imperia products


Excellent! Thanks. I shall drop you an email


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 18, 2021)

Tempting, but I'm waiting until next year to update to Nucleus. But I am somewhat curious in trying Areia Lite even for sketching purposes. I've liked what I've heard from the demos.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Nov 22, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> There is, $100 off as well.


Is this valid for new purchases as well? For example, if you were to pick up the Cinematic Composing bundle (which has Jaeger) and would also like to pick up Areia, would that mean you'd quality for Areia's lower price of $199 instead of $299?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 22, 2021)

Marko Cifer said:


> Is this valid for new purchases as well? For example, if you were to pick up the Cinematic Composing bundle (which has Jaeger) and would also like to pick up Areia, would that mean you'd quality for Areia's lower price of $199 instead of $299?


Yup 👍🏻


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 22, 2021)

Just gotta say these boy solo legatos are delicious


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 22, 2021)

The deal on Solo for $200 also ends on dec. 4th?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 22, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> The deal on Solo for $200 also ends on dec. 4th?


It does yeah


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 22, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> It does yeah


Thank you sir.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 22, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Just gotta say these boy solo legatos are delicious


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm excited, just picked up the Cinematic Composing Tools bundle.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 22, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


>


Um...I mean the library is good


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


>


Wasn't that a Ramones song? 😎


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

I would love to outright purchase the Boy Solo library, as there is definitely a gap in the market for this. I own Solo, and this would complement it perfectly. Hoping you'll reconsider and let me buy this some other way, as I don't currently need any of the other products that would let me qualify for it.. Thanks!


----------



## Flyo (Nov 25, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> I would love to outright purchase the Boy Solo library, as there is definitely a gap in the market for this. I own Solo, and this would complement it perfectly. Hoping you'll reconsider and let me buy this some other way, as I don't currently need any of the other products that would let me qualify for it.. Thanks!


^THIS^


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 28, 2021)

Picked up the Cinematic Composing bundle ... and Solo. Thanks for the good deals. I am relying off you for my larger than life sound palette  Looking forward also to the Boy soloists, the exclusivity of that library to this sale sweetened the deal!


----------

